# D80 or upgrade to D3200??



## rdubb1031 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just as the title says.. should I use my current D80 or upgrade to the new D3200?   pros/cons of both? 

I had someone offer me $400 for my D80 and I was thinking of selling (body only) and purchasing a new D3200.. any reason why I should or shouldn't do this?


----------



## jake337 (Jun 5, 2012)

rdubb1031 said:


> Just as the title says.. should I use my current D80 or upgrade to the new D3200?   pros/cons of both?
> 
> I had someone offer me $400 for my D80 and I was thinking of selling (body only) and purchasing a new D3200.. any reason why I should or shouldn't do this?



Do you use the D80 commander mode to trigger flash?  Do you have AF-D lens that won't AF on the D3200?


----------



## orb9220 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep better sensor doesn't necessarily mean upgrade in camera body. As for me moved away from the entry cameras due to lack of for the more feature rich and dedicated controls camera I use every day. 

And would find myself frustrated without in-cam motor for those AF and AF-D lenses. Flash commander mode. Big Brighter viewfinder and top lcd for tripod and night use. And able to change a setting without my eye leaving the viewfinder with more direct and dedicated controls and buttons especially the 2nd control wheel.

Also you don't mention what glass you have. Having just consumer lenses is a hindrance. And upgrading glass can breathe new life into a camera body.
.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2012)

I think you'll find that you are giving up a lot of features that you like and use on your D80 for the d3200.  I'd wait for the d7000 upgrade which can't be too far off.


----------



## rdubb1031 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fairly new to serious photography so no commander for me.  Right now just running kit lenses of AF-S.  The D-80 does have the second wheel but an old sensor.  Would the 5200 be more equivelant?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 5, 2012)

In a heart beat, if someone offered take the 400 and dont look back. The D80 was great in its day but, the high ISO of todays technology is very nice.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Jun 6, 2012)

D5100 does not have second wheel. D90 and D7000 do.

Ciao!


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont own the d80 or d3200 but I am not sure there is any upgrade in your case. Maybe you should hold on to your d80 and consider something better later or spend that extra $ on lens


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 6, 2012)

I would consider a Nikon D300, I've seen a lot of those on eBay for decent prices and it would be a considerable upgrade.


----------



## orb9220 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't understand statements _"serious photography"_ and _"no commander"_ and _"kit lenses"_ used in same paragraph.

Or " but an old sensor" which has to do with? I mean do you need a new sensor? Is the "old" sensor not delivering? As truth be told I see many that go all out latest greatest sensor and then rarely shoot above 200 iso.

The majority get a hankering and it ends up being more a "Want" and trying to justify it after the desire. Then a "Need".

Like I mentioned upgrading Glass would be a boon to the Serious Photographer.
.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 6, 2012)

Technology is moving pretty fast these days though.......d3200 bested the d7000 it seems....

Nikon D3200 DxOMark score: second best APS-C camera ever | Nikon Rumors


----------



## rdubb1031 (Jun 6, 2012)

orb9220 said:
			
		

> Don't understand statements "serious photography" and "no commander" and "kit lenses" used in same paragraph.
> 
> Or " but an old sensor" which has to do with? I mean do you need a new sensor? Is the "old" sensor not delivering? As truth be told I see many that go all out latest greatest sensor and then rarely shoot above 200 iso.
> 
> ...



Thanks...can you hear my sarcasm


----------



## rdubb1031 (Jun 6, 2012)

All good posts thanks everyone.  This is giving me more to consider.  Think I'll run to the local photog shop and do some test driving.


----------



## dustin0479 (Jun 6, 2012)

I would take the 400 and run.  That is much more than the body is worth


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 7, 2012)

You could upgrade to a D300, I've found those on eBay for good prices used. File size wil be smaller, you have 51 focus points, it will be better than the D3200, more pixels doesn't mean a better camera. I'm planning on getting one myself and I use a D5100.


----------

